# 1k beotches! (edited)



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 8, 2012)

10,000th post!!!!!

:spammers:

Awwwww yeah!!!!!!

arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :th_rockon: :multiplespotting: :w00t: :bananapowerslide: :Banane20:

Naturally this means I will be deleted and have to start over once again (now who was it that I called a dumbass...). oking:

:sucks:

EDIT: THIS IS NOW A POST-EXAM 1k

To convert this to more of a traditional 1k, we shall implement the following rules:

1) 1st post of the page (the ToP) shall write the "theme" of that particular page. (For example, the 1st post here is all about emoticons, so all posts on this page should contain an emoticon)

2) No double posting.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats Dex! You beat your Thanksgiving timeline (IIRC)


----------



## envirotex (Nov 8, 2012)

wait, i thought this was the start of the october 10K. dammit.

Congrats, Dex. You are a fantastic spammer!


----------



## envirotex (Nov 8, 2012)

post


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 8, 2012)

Great job, spam king. Especially impressive considering how many of your posts were written on a mobile device.

Now get back to work!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 8, 2012)

Dex, The New Spam Master. This spam is for you bud.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 8, 2012)

post

...oh and good work Dex! :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 9, 2012)

I would promote running a 10k, but I know enough of the mods and senior members seem to get all bent out of shape over them...


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 9, 2012)

well didn't we really wreck Capt's announcement of his 15k last fall?


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 9, 2012)

that just means that this thread becomes another copy-paste-post spam a thon until it gets locked down


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2012)

^ well technically we are in the waiting for results period, would it really be unwarranted?


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 9, 2012)

true, we were in the same boat with Capt's annoucement if I remember correctly

With that said, good timing Dex!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 9, 2012)

Combined with the fact that there really isn't any participation with the Zombie game...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 9, 2012)

BTW, I did post my announcement in the "Games" forum for a reason.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 9, 2012)

looks like there won't be any zombie killing this results season. Board seemed pretty quiet prior to the test too


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2012)

^ I could do it, but just would not have time to keep track of who is who. So I would not be a valued team member for either side. Which is why I opted to just sit this one out for zombie killing. I thought it was fun though. Much easier to go on a brief spam fest here and there at random intervals.

Any objections from the admins?


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 9, 2012)

spam post


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 10, 2012)

10K, i'M IN. Oh wait. Congrats Dex. Lets do the 10k anyway in honor of your spamtastic achievement.


----------



## pbrme (Nov 12, 2012)

Good job on your accomplishment. Now what?


----------



## pbrme (Nov 12, 2012)

oh and: Post21


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah, this one is off to a really slow start


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

it's been up for nearly 4 days without getting past the first page; that may be a new record for a slow start!


----------



## pbrme (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah, MS isn't impressed either


----------



## pbrme (Nov 12, 2012)

I vote for a 10k where the theme is page based... ie, the person who posted top of ea. page, sets the theme for the next 50 posts. So it could be storys, fill in the blanks, caption this picture... etc. kinda a rollup of the different themes we've seen in previous threads.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

hmm, that sounds interesting; I'd be up for that kinda round.

We'll see plenty of edited posts for when someone tops the next page


----------



## pbrme (Nov 12, 2012)

^See now your catching on... That could be one of the page themes -&gt; "Edit Posts" all posts on this page must contain an edit, synonomous with the previous post's edit.

*barbra streisand*


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

well dex kinda started this page with emoticons:

 :argue: :wave2:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2012)

I didn't realize there are actually a limit to the amount of emoticons on eb.com

Edit: :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmm, something to consider for future messages...

There's some good ones in this list too!

10940623: 10940623:


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 12, 2012)

I think these are better:

:Banane20: :Banane20: :bananadoggywow: :bananadoggywow: :dance:


----------



## pbrme (Nov 12, 2012)

Function( :woot: ) = ( :doganim: ) X ( :goat: ) + ( h34r( :holyness: - :whipping: ) + sqrt( :burgerking: / :leghump: )


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

LOL

arty-smiley-048: :screwloose: :bananalama: :multiplespotting: :w00t:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2012)

Bewbs

:woot:


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

FLBP

:beerchug: :beerchug: :woot:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2012)

No motivation today. I just want to go home and watch TV.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 12, 2012)

:wave2:


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

none that I've seen for this round oking:

Am really not motivated today as the Risa model is taking 3 hours to run it's analysis after every change. At least it's running! Glad I have my personal laptop with me to get other work done!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 12, 2012)

That must be a big RISA model. How many members does it have?


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

Around 1600 joints, 900 members, 70 floor plates (due to different thicknesses on the same floor), 40 + wall sections (both shear and partition) with openings.

It's a 7 story university building that was built in 1960's that the owner wants a full seismic analysis for under the existing and current code; to also include the annex facilities that are connected to it. Due to the seismic loads alone, there's 97 load cases (including the reversing affects) with over 346000 degrees of freedom!

It's undergoing run #2 of today right now after adjusting the restraints for one of the exterior columns.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 12, 2012)

Plates and wall sections will do that do you. I don't use those very often since most of the structures I design are open steel structures.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2012)

maryannette said:


> Are there any rules?


We've been unofficially running with the rule that 1st post of the page sets the rules for the rest of the page.

For example, the 1st post here was all about emoticons, so every post on this page should also have one.

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> Plates and wall sections will do that do you. I don't use those very often since most of the structures I design are open steel structures.


Yep, I'll agree with you on that one. Under dead loads only, it was only 30 minutes per run (mainly as a model test). If it wasn't for the center core seismic restraint system or the composite floors, I would have left it open. Much easier to run it that way; but not how this building was originally designed.

Back to the normally scheduled 10k: :beat:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2012)

Who wants to do a 10k?

:spammers:


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmm, so I can't double post, eh? :fart:


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

fine, this will be the double :mf_argue:


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

And here's the triple! oking:


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

what the heck, I'll throw in a quadruple for good measure

See, I didn't double post  :juggle: :beat:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2012)

and we wonder why the admins don't like 10k's...

:fencing:


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, I'm just following the rules of no double posting :fart: It doesn't state that there cannot be multiple consecutive posts, only no double posts. Rules R rules..

TOP

Hmm, for this page:







Post number road sign or post number image


----------



## pbrme (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

Heck, if we didn't have multiple postings, we woulda never finished that last 15k!


----------



## envirotex (Nov 13, 2012)

i don't need any stinkin' rules

fiddy fore


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 13, 2012)

Fiddy fid

I'll stick to the rules next post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 13, 2012)

EDIT: Oops. I misunderstood. Thought it was post any road sign number.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2012)

^^^ Counting fail


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 13, 2012)

-30


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2012)

Go ahead and do a google image search "69" on your work computer, I dare you...


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope you're not colorblind!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 14, 2012)

Just something funny I saw when I searched 93:


----------



## pbrme (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 15, 2012)

Free setup and the end to this page. Next topic...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll claim the ToP.

Three word short story. Each post shall extend the story by 3 words.

I'll start:

Your mom thought...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 15, 2012)

...I was on...


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 15, 2012)

drugs that I


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2012)

bought from her. (start new sentence)


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 15, 2012)

She couldn't find


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 15, 2012)

the air freshener


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2012)

that smelled like


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 15, 2012)

rotten eggs because


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2012)

it fell into


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 15, 2012)

the waste disposal


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2012)

(start new sentence)

So we decided


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 15, 2012)

to hire a


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 15, 2012)

Professional cleaner who


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2012)

wore a French


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 15, 2012)

maids outfit; but


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 15, 2012)

given the fact


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 15, 2012)

that the cleaner ...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 15, 2012)

was a man...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2012)

and furrier than


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 15, 2012)

a wookie from


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2012)

A distant galaxy. (start new sentence)


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 15, 2012)

He scared the


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2012)

Old lady's favorite


----------



## envirotex (Nov 15, 2012)

tiny French poodle


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 16, 2012)

who began to


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

bark at the


----------



## TESTY (Nov 16, 2012)

Wookie, and bit


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 16, 2012)

the mailman instead.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

Your mom then


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 16, 2012)

cried out loudly


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

because the mailman


----------



## envirotex (Nov 16, 2012)

pulled out a


----------



## TESTY (Nov 16, 2012)

box of chocolates


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

but she's diabetic.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 16, 2012)

So the mailman


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

gives the dog


----------



## TESTY (Nov 16, 2012)

said he would

the whole box


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 16, 2012)

Which contained a


----------



## pbrme (Nov 16, 2012)

10" pianist named


----------



## TESTY (Nov 16, 2012)

Michigan J. Frog


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

(new sentence) Mr. Frog used to


----------



## envirotex (Nov 16, 2012)

who began to

work as a


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

joke punchline until


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 16, 2012)

he came down


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

from the temple


----------



## pbrme (Nov 16, 2012)

of which he


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

was named for


----------



## pbrme (Nov 16, 2012)

and ran into


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 16, 2012)

the arms of


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

your mom. (end of page)


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll take this TOP!

This next page will be the one word game. All you do is you have to use the posted word above to come up with a word that describes it or goes with it

example

if I said "kitchen"

then the next would go kitchen&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;stove then the next would go

stove&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;pan or whatever you feel like, lets start out with

hog


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 16, 2012)

Tie


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 16, 2012)

tie &gt;&gt;&gt; ribbon


----------



## envirotex (Nov 16, 2012)

candy


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 16, 2012)

corn


----------



## envirotex (Nov 16, 2012)

cob


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 16, 2012)

compost


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 16, 2012)

Pile


----------



## pbrme (Nov 17, 2012)

a'sh!t


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 17, 2012)

Spooked


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 18, 2012)

Scurred


----------



## pbrme (Nov 19, 2012)

I aint


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 19, 2012)

hopeless


----------



## TESTY (Nov 19, 2012)

wanabe


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 19, 2012)

poser


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 19, 2012)

clothes


----------



## TESTY (Nov 19, 2012)

cross


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 19, 2012)

church


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 19, 2012)

chicken


----------



## TESTY (Nov 19, 2012)

little


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 19, 2012)

big


----------



## pbrme (Nov 19, 2012)

trouble


----------



## envirotex (Nov 19, 2012)

tribble


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 19, 2012)

toy


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 19, 2012)

story


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 19, 2012)

book


----------



## pbrme (Nov 19, 2012)

MERM


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 19, 2012)

study


----------



## pbrme (Nov 19, 2012)

cram


----------



## TESTY (Nov 19, 2012)

download


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2012)

unload


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 19, 2012)

Purge


----------



## TESTY (Nov 19, 2012)

puke


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 19, 2012)

bulimic


----------



## pbrme (Nov 19, 2012)

Olsen's


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 19, 2012)

actress


----------



## TESTY (Nov 20, 2012)

projectile


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 20, 2012)

ballistic


----------



## pbrme (Nov 20, 2012)

expert


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 20, 2012)

witness


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 20, 2012)

protection

vvv JINX!!


----------



## pbrme (Nov 20, 2012)

protection

abstinence


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 20, 2012)

celibacy


----------



## TESTY (Nov 20, 2012)

nunnery


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 20, 2012)

priesthood


----------



## pbrme (Nov 20, 2012)

saintly


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 20, 2012)

sinners


----------



## pbrme (Nov 20, 2012)

politicians


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 20, 2012)

liars


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheats

AND the setup...

AND my personal favorite: 10k posts! :Banane20:  :thankyou: :beerchug: :beerchug: :bananalama: :multiplespotting: :bananapowerslide: :Banane20:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 20, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> 10k posts! :Banane20:  :thankyou: :beerchug: :beerchug: :bananalama: :multiplespotting: :bananapowerslide: :Banane20:


Congrats bly!!!
Rules for this page: Car pictures!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks and good pic of the General Lee!

Here's one from my personal collection:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 20, 2012)

my favorite call of all time:

Mercedes Benz SL65 AMG Black Edition:


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 20, 2012)

1914 Electric Car with Thomas Edison:


----------



## TESTY (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## TESTY (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 20, 2012)

Fav -#1






Edit: Congrats on hitting your mark Bly!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 21, 2012)

#1 Favorite:


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 21, 2012)

Fastest car but not the prettiest...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 21, 2012)

9th fastest (220 MPH) but also beautiful! (Aston Martin One-77)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 21, 2012)

2nd favorite:

Nissan Skyline GTR R34


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 21, 2012)

one ugly auto:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 21, 2012)

Ferrari 550 Maranello


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 21, 2012)

Oldest working vehicle


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 21, 2012)

My wife's next car: Tesla Model S


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 21, 2012)

1898 Hay's Automobile in running condition


----------



## csb (Nov 21, 2012)

I was convinced one of these equaled freedom. I was going to be able to drive it all the way to the BX.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 21, 2012)

Would the battery actually last that long?

These were more fun to tool around in:


----------



## Supe (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## envirotex (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## TESTY (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## TESTY (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 26, 2012)

BMW M3 GTR


----------



## pbrme (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 26, 2012)

Another "Movie Car" I'd love to own (certainly help with the driving-in-the-snow problem):


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 26, 2012)

^^ When did you head up the haul road?


----------



## Supe (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 27, 2012)

I have the diecast replicas of the black one (top left) and silver one (bottom center). At one point I also had the orange one, but it was stolen when my storage unit was broken into years ago.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Can anyone name the movie that had this vehicle in it?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 27, 2012)

Tango &amp; Cash (it was in the file name of the photo)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 27, 2012)

^ I'm stripping you of your movie buff title for today on a count of cheating.  Try not to cheat on this one.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 27, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ I'm stripping you of your movie buff title for today on a count of cheating.  Try not to cheat on this one.


I had to look it up, but it actually appeared in *2* movies...

Here's an obscure car from a fairly recent movie:


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Nov 27, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I'm stripping you of your movie buff title for today on a count of cheating.  Try not to cheat on this one.
> ...


From Hit and Run. Didn't see it, but watched a making of dealie that talked about how Dax whatshisface owned the Continental himself. Granted, his had different wheels and a hood scoop.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 27, 2012)

Supe said:


> From Hit and Run. Didn't see it, but watched a making of dealie that talked about how Dax whatshisface owned the Continental himself. Granted, his had different wheels and a hood scoop.


The pic I posted was a 65 Lincoln Continental which was in the Matrix. Hit and Run featured a 67...


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 27, 2012)

And the setup...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 27, 2012)

ToP :bananalama:

I have nothing to add to the game. The next person in line can choose the topic.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 27, 2012)

Excited to finally be on to the next page. Each po$t has to use at least one non-alphanumeric character.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 27, 2012)

Why i$ that YMX? Not liking the car photoz?


----------



## csb (Nov 27, 2012)

Car p0rn...not photos


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 27, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ I'm stripping you of your movie buff title for today on a count of cheating.  Try not to cheat on this one.


I$ th!s th3 [email protected] fr()m teh [email protected]$t [email protected] f!&amp;ht3r?


----------



## Supe (Nov 28, 2012)

Not so $ure I like this on3 much...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 28, 2012)

All punctuation is non-alphanumeric, so the the comma and period in this sentence make it meet the criteria.


----------



## Supe (Nov 28, 2012)

YE$ BUT WE ALL KNOW THAT PUNCTUATION AND GRAMMAR AND APPROPRIATE USE OF LOWERCASE MAKES FOR POOR INTERNET ETIQUETTE


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 28, 2012)

Plea$e don+ ye!!. +ha+ hur+ my fee!ing$


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 28, 2012)

Supe said:


> Not so $ure I like this on3 much...


You could spice it up for yourself by posting only sexy ASCII art.

Not sexy, but here's a Band-aid.

( : : [ ] : : )


----------



## pbrme (Nov 28, 2012)

^ those are weird looking boobz

. . &lt;- mosquito bites


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 28, 2012)

( o Y o )


----------



## pbrme (Nov 28, 2012)

(* )( *)


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ Dayum. I feel like NEO


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's something more matrix like:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 28, 2012)

( . ) ( . )


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 28, 2012)

( * ) ( * )


----------



## pbrme (Nov 28, 2012)

( :Banane20 ( :Banane20


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 28, 2012)

( | )


----------



## pbrme (Nov 28, 2012)

:{o


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## csb (Nov 28, 2012)

So, did you just google ".gif girl slapping butt numbers" or did you have that 1 already?


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 28, 2012)

I googled ASCII GIF &amp; it was one of the first that popped up


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 28, 2012)

google is your friend


----------



## pbrme (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 29, 2012)

wtf HAVE i BEEN MISSING? !t looks like this 10k got tough to complete ***


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 29, 2012)

yep, no longer a copy-paste-post spamfest. Only way we could do it without the admins deleting it...

%Y#


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 29, 2012)

@lmost to the end of the page. I hope the next theme is better.


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2012)

So, it turns out [email protected] there's an ascii Goatse...


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 29, 2012)

one post


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 29, 2012)

Just @nother to get to the next page! Results will definitely be out before this gets finished


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't think we ever $tood a chance to get this done before re$ults


----------



## pbrme (Nov 30, 2012)

$h!t 84LL$ this is taking


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 30, 2012)

This theme sucks. No one let me choose the theme ever again, for the rest of this 10k.

Oh and @$$ c8ke$


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 30, 2012)

You know what would make this 10k better, is participants who take the rules too seriously and overreact when the rules are flaunted.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 30, 2012)

Because that's totally not cool.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 30, 2012)

Like seriously


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 30, 2012)

Because rules are made to be followed


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 30, 2012)

Otherwise there is no point to the game


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 30, 2012)

And its not fair to those of us who did follow the rules


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 30, 2012)

What was I saying again?


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh now I remember


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2012)

TOP? TOP!

Rules for this page, winter themed.


----------



## csb (Nov 30, 2012)

That just ain't right.


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 30, 2012)

Found one for MS' lights this year


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## baconbot (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## envirotex (Nov 30, 2012)

Need to try this...now if only I had some snow...


----------



## baconbot (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 30, 2012)

^ Bwa ha ha!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## csb (Nov 30, 2012)

True story- we had a blizzard that dumped a ton of snow. My mom went out and made a realistic snowman that was sitting with his legs open on her front lawn, presumably wearing pants. My husband and I (who were still just dating) went over and put a snow pen1s on him. She called us the next morning, ranting about the heathen neighborhood children. We laughed and laughed.

Up next...snowman abducts children...


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## TESTY (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## envirotex (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## envirotex (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## envirotex (Dec 4, 2012)

This just makes me laugh.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

Best part is that this happened in Fairbanks a couple winters ago. Guy got fired for this "stunt" and the ice bridge has effectively been closed since then since he was in a company vehicle with his family trying to take a shortcut down the Chena River. No one was injured with his stupidity.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## envirotex (Dec 4, 2012)

No way.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

TOp!!!!!!

Edit: Thanks for the setup Tex!

For this page, I'm calling for a just a post. No doubles, no quitsies, no anti-quitsies. Just Post.

Need to get this moving... and go!!!!!!!!!

Edit2: Comm'on guys, what are you waiting for, an engraved invitation?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2012)

Mail doesn't show up until 4:30 at my house.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

post

Edit: My cat's mouth smells like cat food


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

post toasties


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

Post pasties


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2012)

^ toasties?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2012)

Argh! Beat me to it!


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

Pasties on the post


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

mind the step children post


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

ugly children


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2012)

several double posts...


----------



## envirotex (Dec 4, 2012)

Just post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2012)

Nope, I will not participate.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

what are we doing here?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2012)

Wait who's not participating?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2012)

Where's YMZ and EG? They love the spamfests!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2012)

Me. These threads are pointless


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

pointless


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

dull


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

^this


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

whatever


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

beaches


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

doh...


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

some beach


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

hoes and picks


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

another page is nearly over


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

bring on the spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

gotta spam it up while we can


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

spam a thon


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

bitches &amp; hoes

edit - forgot the BACON!


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam spitoon


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

spamorama


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

bitches and spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

BACON!


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

ass &amp; titties


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

as ass &amp; tittles


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

I hate redlines from other departments that don't understand basic notes


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

things that bounce


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam bank


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

I give up...


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> I hate redlines from other departments that don't understand basic notes


or Engineer of Record comments


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

bank of ilrepute


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

Lumber Jim said:


> I give up...


quitter, do or do not, there is no try


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > I hate redlines from other departments that don't understand basic notes
> ...


here here


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

Lumber Jim said:


> I give up...


NEVER!

With this group, one must SPAM ON!


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> bank of ilrepute


bubbles credit union, where you can count on your trix


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam shits


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

dick &amp; fart jokes


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

ish


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

Setup?.....

Edit: Crap!

Okay, this page is a free for all... go


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

402


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

403


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

404


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

I hate being sick post


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

phucket this shiite


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

407


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

what the... the board is all whacked up


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

site crashed on me


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

yeah, took a minute to get back


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

we spammed it to death


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

anyone else on the free for all?///


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

it'll return to your normal spamming in the near future


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> we spammed it to death


true


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

I b here


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

for a few minutes


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

seems good now


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spma


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

maps


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

then I gotta get my printouts off the printer and return the favor of incoherent redlines for another department


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

amps


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

sometimes office hyjinks are fun


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> then I gotta get my printouts off the printer and return the favor of incoherent redlines for another department


yESS!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

spam a thon


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

BACON!


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> sometimes office hyjinks are fun


Do it in orange... they hate that


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

bacon and tittles


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll usually swap between red &amp; blue


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

hookers bacon blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

see if I can find a purple marker


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

where's LJ?


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

mary jane and bacon


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

did he give up on the spam a thon?


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

he's probably on dial up


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

legal in some countries


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

maybe


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

when the board crashed, he's got the fuxits


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

we've almost got another page gone.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

almost done with the page


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

think this will hit 10k before next spring test results?


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

I thought maybe the admins put up a freeze on the spam a thon


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

without MAJOR spamming like last time?


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

froze the board to address the situ


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

they still might


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

it's early yet


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

post


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

setup

Edit: what's the next topic going to be?


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

not even to 500 posts, they may let it go to 1k

EDIT - TOP

This page - SPAM!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

wait for me , I had to do some work...


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

Spam burgers


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

welcome back!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

musta gotten knocked off by the server issue


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

awesome


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

spamming


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

spam snack


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

bacon spam


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

fried spam


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

spam spam spam


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

TOE SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

spam sausages


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

spamtastic


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

sorry I was yelling spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

runny spam


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

spaminator


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam goobers


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spaminator


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

dried spam


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

oops repeat


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

repeat customer spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

spam &amp; blow


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam tastic


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

spam special


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

spam chips


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam-ollll- dah i'm retarded


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

moldy spam


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

spamcial


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam &amp; queso


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam in your pants


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

edible spam


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam central


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

spam soup


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

hot spam


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam out my a$$


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

frozen spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

$$ spam


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam in my mouth


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

end of spam page spam


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

spamcicle

Spam Pictures...


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok, time to go play hyjinx on the other department


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2012)

What's going on here??????


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

Whats ur theme LJ?


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> What's going on here??????


Nothin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## envirotex (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 5, 2012)

Sadly, I caught myself looking down at my keys after seeing this picture...


----------



## csb (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 5, 2012)

I didn't know that spam could be made from turkey...


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 5, 2012)

Cheese "CHUNKS" mmmmmm...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 5, 2012)

The results from searching "spam nation"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2012)

spam sushi...


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2012)

Should be in the creepy photo thread...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## envirotex (Dec 5, 2012)

Yet another reason to come to Texas...


----------



## Krakosky (Dec 6, 2012)

Per KF's request..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2012)

^ LOL......spammy!!! That is too funny.... :lmao:


----------



## pbrme (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 6, 2012)

^LOL


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## TESTY (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 6, 2012)

I now see we are on a 1K run of spamming instead of a 10k... Guess we aren't getting the newbs involved this go around (not that they've been all that involved with the past couple rounds of this anyway)...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2012)

Yep. We're probably going to stop with the post-exam, waiting-on-results games for a while...


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 6, 2012)

The zombie one was good; need to get more newbs involved though! It helps pass the time. Better than just spamming about the cut score or release date.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2012)

That's the problem with most of these "games" is that there's only a few of us playing. The old 10k's were a lot of fun because we could knock out 200+ posts a day with no double posting. They were essentially a sped-up version of the random thoughts thread, but now more people just prefer to post there or not post at all.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2012)

ToP! I shall claim this one! Posts on this page shall be 8-bit Nintendo games. Game pics optional.

Simon's Quest


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2012)

I completely forgot about Dragon Warrior. I loved that game.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2012)

Megaman was awesome.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 6, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> That's the problem with most of these "games" is that there's only a few of us playing. The old 10k's were a lot of fun because we could knock out 200+ posts a day with no double posting. They were essentially a sped-up version of the random thoughts thread, but now more people just prefer to post there or not post at all.


This, and there's also the fact that it's buried in the STB/Games thread. Never see a noob post anything in STB anyway san the once a month random onesy twosy.
Tecmo Bowl, I can remember playing this with my neighbor for every weekend for months straight.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2012)

How about Excite bike?






My brother and I would spend hours designing custom courses. Good clean fun.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Contra! Anyone remember the Konami code? LOL


----------



## pbrme (Dec 6, 2012)

^ who doesn't?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 6, 2012)

Tron!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 6, 2012)

oh, one even better:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 7, 2012)

Donkey Kong FTW!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 7, 2012)

Frogger!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 7, 2012)

Bubble Bobble


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 7, 2012)

Oregon Trail


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 7, 2012)

www.8bit.com &lt;-- many classic 8bit games available to play for free online.


----------



## guitarjamman (Dec 7, 2012)

By far the game that ate up most of my playing time on NES:

SNAKE RATTLE 'N ROLL










Followed by a close second:

RAD RACER - had to be the 3D version though









Man my nostolgia meter is off the charts right now. My older brother and I begging Dad to take us to the movie rental store where we would decide on one game to rent for the week.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 7, 2012)

Double Dragon


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 7, 2012)

space invaders


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 7, 2012)

Qbert


----------



## envirotex (Dec 7, 2012)

If you really wanted to move this along you should have picked another topic...hookers and blow, or scotch ramen, maybe?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 8, 2012)

This game was my nemesis and next to impossible to beat!


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 8, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Bubble Bobble


The theme song for this game is my alarm clock ringtone. 

Maniac Mansion


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 8, 2012)

I thought this would've been listed sooner: Pac-Man


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 8, 2012)

on the flip side of that one; Mrs. Pac Man


----------



## envirotex (Dec 10, 2012)

1942


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Another classic:


----------



## Supe (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 10, 2012)

bubble bobble!


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 10, 2012)

Since Supe posted a non-game-but-related-to-NES one:


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 11, 2012)

Breakout


----------



## pbrme (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Metroid!


----------



## pbrme (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone who's anyone will remember these:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 11, 2012)

^^^ I have one, but don't have any of the codes for it anymore.

I actually setup my NES over the weekend to see if it still works. It does, for the most part, but I can't plug it into any of the flat-panel TV's because they can't convert the picture, and there's a ton of interference from the other TV's so it's hard to see what you're doing.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 11, 2012)

^The codes are all over the internet.

As for conversion: Try searching this linky as well.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2012)

I think I tried the Genie once or twice. Was a cool concept.

Board game anyone?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 11, 2012)

Anticipation was a terrible game.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2012)

What about the power pad?! LOL!

I recall a few times coming back from the bars in college and having a power pad show-down.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 11, 2012)

pbrme said:


> ^The codes are all over the internet.
> 
> As for conversion: Try searching this linky as well.


I did that. The issue is with the TV trying to resize the image to fit the screen. The TV goes into a resizing loop freeze that I gave up on trying to fix after about 10 minutes. Besides, I have 2 other TV's that it is compatible with that work just fine.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 11, 2012)

Cartman had the same issue in "Go God Go", "_Science damn you..._"






Oh yeah, nintendo stuff:


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 11, 2012)

The "glove" controller!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 11, 2012)

"I love the Power Glove. It's so bad."


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 12, 2012)

Duck Hunt, which when said very quickly makes me giggle in similar fashion to the Duck Hunt dog.

I feel bad for anyone named Mike Hunt, though that would make for an amusing EB handle.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 12, 2012)

Couple of sweet mods.


----------



## Supe (Dec 12, 2012)

Top again?

Woohoo!

Theme for this page, Holiday fails/nightmares. Doesn't have to be just X-mas.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's a two'fer


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Dec 13, 2012)

LMFAO. I could watch that for hours!


----------



## pbrme (Dec 14, 2012)

Just LOL'd in the office on those last two.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 14, 2012)

Can't resist the double post.


----------



## Supe (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 14, 2012)

^ LOL at the last two!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## envirotex (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 18, 2012)

They spelled peas wrong. There's no "e" at the end. Dumbasses.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 18, 2012)

The thing that gets me is that they really put some effort into that...hours on the roof.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## TESTY (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pbrme (Jan 15, 2013)

Kinda valentines day'ish


----------



## pbrme (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 20, 2013)

Bump to the top for those that wish to get their spam on!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 9, 2013)

&lt;--- 11k posts!!!

:mf_bounce8: :w00t: :bananadoggywow: :Banane35: :Banane20:


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice work Bly! And way to make it a memorable one at that. LOL


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 10, 2013)

It was the best thread I could think of to mark the achievement! Most of my posts are due to these threads


----------



## envirotex (Apr 11, 2013)

Some day maybe I'll be one of the cool kids, but probably not.

Nice work Bly!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey, maybe y'all can finish this up for the spring cycle.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 15, 2013)

Not without some serious spamming


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 15, 2013)

^ did someone say SPAM?! :blink:


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 15, 2013)

Not a fail, but...


----------



## pbrme (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds like we need a new page topic stat.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 16, 2013)

a few more posts and we'll be where the topic can be changed...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 23, 2013)

Holiday inn Fail...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 24, 2013)

^^^^ That's Horrible!!


----------



## pbrme (Apr 24, 2013)

Topp!!! New topic:

There is no topic. Spamfest.............

Now gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 24, 2013)

http://youtu.be/anwy2MPT5RE


----------



## pbrme (Apr 24, 2013)

Spam


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 24, 2013)

bot


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

what about rules? are there any rules?


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

i can do spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

why aren't there more people in here spamming?


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

how can it be a spam fest without people spamming?


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

arg, single person spamming isn't as much fun


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

no double posting rule according to bly


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

will come back later to spam when there's a few more people in here


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm bly, I didn't put that rule?


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

were there rules?


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

double post spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

well it was more than a double


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

time to renew my membership anyway...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

me too.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

this thread and the other thread could get me up to a whole 3k


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

I didn't get a reminder from RG about renewing...I think he thinks we are all grown ups here.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

you can get there Tex!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

I looked at mine the other day and noted that it expires today; but can't renew until its expired!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

oh well; I'll renew around lunch time then


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

someday. I'm really just an amatuer.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

at least I hope it'll let me renew then


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

you can spam with the best of us


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah. that's what I noticed too. I think mine expired like a month ago. That's why my avatar says veteran.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

spam for lunch today maybe. but maybe not, as there is work to be done.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

yeah, I gotta go do a precursory wood tower analysis for a cell site...


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

love having the scope change on a project for the 5th time in 3 days


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

scope? who has projects with scope? creeping...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 24, 2013)

maps maps maps


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 24, 2013)

damn backwards again


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 24, 2013)

spam spam spam


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 24, 2013)

lunch time!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 24, 2013)

welcome back Tex the terrorist, well hijacker at least!


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

post thne work...be back later


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

and I can't spell or at least type either. autocorrect has made me lazy.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 24, 2013)

lol...me too


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 24, 2013)

spamerama


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 24, 2013)

Spam-a-lama ding dong


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 24, 2013)

spamalicious?


----------



## TESTY (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2013)

spamsquatch


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 24, 2013)

Bless you.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 24, 2013)

Kazonteight (sp??)


----------



## pbrme (Apr 24, 2013)

Atta kids... almost a whole page done already, I'm impressed


----------



## pbrme (Apr 24, 2013)

He passes to Gretzky....


----------



## pbrme (Apr 24, 2013)

Gretzky passes to PBR...

PBR passes to....... _for the setup_


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 24, 2013)

TOP!!!!

More Spam!!!!!!!!!!!!

(In order to beat that other thread!!!)


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 24, 2013)

Ohh hell yeah...spamalicious!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 24, 2013)

Spamfest!


----------



## TESTY (Apr 24, 2013)

Spamonie Ice Cream


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

spam in here


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

another since this thread doesn't have rules...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

maybe just one more, since i had to work today...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

2840


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 24, 2013)

lusone:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 24, 2013)

7699


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm catching up


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 24, 2013)

1234


----------



## cement (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Supe (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Supe (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Photographic spam


----------



## envirotex (Apr 25, 2013)

nice spam


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 25, 2013)

isn't it...gotta luv it!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Ice Cream!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Spam ice cream?


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

And another


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

And another


----------



## envirotex (Apr 25, 2013)

post


----------



## envirotex (Apr 25, 2013)

more reply options


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## pbrme (Apr 25, 2013)

post


----------



## pbrme (Apr 25, 2013)

and that is gross there Lumber


----------



## pbrme (Apr 25, 2013)

remind me to reformat that area in my brain tonight with a beer post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Yer welcome!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

I like the part about the "Classic Flavor"


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

reformat options include beer? NEAT!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

generic spam


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Specific spam


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

what the...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 25, 2013)

general specific spam


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

non-general unspecific spam


----------



## TESTY (Apr 25, 2013)

Spam &amp; Eggs on a the menu at a new restaurant: http://www.ponohawaiiangrill.com/site/?page_id=9


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

hawaii is one of the largest consumer of spams in the US


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

but we can spam it up with the best of them


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

we sure do produce enough of it in these threads


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

spam a thon


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

copy - paste - post

AND THE SETUP!!!


----------



## envirotex (Apr 25, 2013)

post

Top. Can't believe that one was out there for so long...

Although, I don't think that there are prizes for most tops on this thread. All for the glory...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 25, 2013)

of spam that is


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 25, 2013)

this just isn't right


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

yeah, but it is spamming at it's finest


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 25, 2013)

but I can't stop


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

*Copy-paste-post*


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

_Copy-paste-post_


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

_Copy-paste-post_


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post

EDIT - TOP


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## pbrme (Apr 25, 2013)

PPPPPP Post


----------



## pbrme (Apr 25, 2013)

psot


----------



## pbrme (Apr 25, 2013)

pots


----------



## pbrme (Apr 25, 2013)

tops


----------



## pbrme (Apr 25, 2013)

opts


----------



## pbrme (Apr 25, 2013)

otps


----------



## pbrme (Apr 25, 2013)

spot


----------



## pbrme (Apr 25, 2013)

sopt


----------



## pbrme (Apr 25, 2013)

stop


----------



## pbrme (Apr 25, 2013)

hammertime


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Copy-paste-post


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 25, 2013)

why do I feel the need to put on some baggy @ss pants and dance around like a fool all of a sudden...Stop, hamma time


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

reading a BORING RFP post


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 25, 2013)

sounds exciting-post


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 25, 2013)

not post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

it wasn't exciting


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2013)

nor was the meeting that occurred directly after I finished reading it to discuss it


----------



## envirotex (Apr 25, 2013)

down with meetings!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 26, 2013)

Only 172 post to go!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

we can get there today easily with a full out spam fest


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

hell, we could get there in under an hour


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

I'll take it to the top of the next page


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

*copy - paste - post*


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

_copy - paste - post_


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

_copy - paste - post_


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

copy - paste - post

SETUP

149 posts to go


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 26, 2013)

almost lunchtime...bored today


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 26, 2013)

Snick what's your new profile pic of...is that a sail on a boat?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 26, 2013)

yep. looking up on a catamaran sails....looks better as a larger pic.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 26, 2013)

pretty.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 26, 2013)

I hate friday afternoon meetings. No one really wants to have one...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 26, 2013)

The sun is calling my name.... must resist leaving.... have work to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

am not wanting to be at the office right now... Would rather be wrenching on the truck or working to get that stump burned outta the ground.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 26, 2013)

is that wrenching or wenching...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 26, 2013)

Ohh Snick, I like the pic too, I'm sure it's a great view in a larger format


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

wrenching... Could start on the passenger floor / body repair. It's around +35. Perfect weather to cut out the old floor.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

although, I don't think I can get to my primary welding outlet yet; it's still under 3' of pack that fell off the roof...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 26, 2013)

well almost leaving


----------



## envirotex (Apr 26, 2013)

maybe a little more spam


----------



## TESTY (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

spam a thon again?


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

the other thread is only 6 pages behind this one... One or both needs to get finished off; and soon


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

who is gonna get this to the next page?


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

bueller


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

bueller


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

bueller


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm heading out to dinner with the wife and friends. Not much help spamming here.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

bueller


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 26, 2013)

have fun flyer! Hope it's a good dinner...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 26, 2013)

more


----------



## envirotex (Apr 26, 2013)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 27, 2013)

Post lunch spam.

Spam n mac fer lunch.


----------



## cement (Apr 27, 2013)

Are you in Hawaii?


----------



## cement (Apr 27, 2013)

I had a spam McGriddle there once.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 27, 2013)

Nope, in Anchorage this weekend


----------



## cement (Apr 27, 2013)

Same difference


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah, most maps show us both in the middle of the Pacific...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 29, 2013)

Cheese?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 29, 2013)

wine?


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

morning post


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 29, 2013)

post of the monday morning post


----------



## pbrme (Apr 29, 2013)

Monday morning post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 29, 2013)

I could use a monday morning beer...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 29, 2013)

second that!


----------



## pbrme (Apr 29, 2013)

How bout a monday morning bloody?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 29, 2013)

mary or beer?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 29, 2013)

there's no tomato juice in the work fridge...


----------



## pbrme (Apr 29, 2013)

Went to watch the Mariners take care of the Angels yesterday. Long day in the car, since Seattle is 3 hrs away. Luckily the wife drove, so PBR could play apps and sippy cup from the backseat.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 29, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> mary or beer?


either silly.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

Mornin post...


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds like a fun road trip there PBR!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

Hmm, another couple pages and this thread will be finished off.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

getting close


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

not much time for spam tho


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

too bad and the set up...


----------



## pbrme (Apr 29, 2013)

TOPSIES


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 29, 2013)

shouldn't that have a cool pic to go with it??


----------



## pbrme (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't have the energy for it today.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

that means this thread needs to run to the top of the next page to get a good photo from the Wolf


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

heck this thread is almost done! under 2 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

Why the long face?


----------



## pbrme (Apr 29, 2013)

^ LOL _"b'cause I have nubbin's where my antlers should be"_


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

PBR; his antlers should be further along if you stop by the Alaska Animal Conservatory Park in Portage while yer visiting. $12.50 / adult / day. Right on the highway as you head South. Then check out the Portage glacier about 4 miles down the road on the left.

Well worth the trip.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

bullwinkle


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

Rocky was nowhere nearby


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

busy days


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

we have rock squirrels at my office...


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

yep, and the start of the work week.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

have red squirrels outside running around, and a few ground squirrels nearby in the fields


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

they're cute but not as cute as the moose.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

the red squirrels like to get into my bird feeders at home; they've already destroyed one of them.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

I miss the moose coming into the yard; they used to be more prevalent. Now with two neighbors letting their dogs run loose; the moose stay away


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

days that are filled with the kind of work where you feel like you didn't get much done.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

the neighbors ignore the borough leash laws; have to watch my step in my own yard, or start tracking dog crap everywhere


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

Mondays always feel like that; or you work on so many different things, it's hard to fill out the time card


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

my dog is eating rocks.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

rocks are probably better than grass


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

she's not very smart


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

the other, one is very smart. she does eat grass, and leaves.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

cleanup on aisle 3


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

only 70 some posts to go and this thread will be done


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

luckily i'm working on the same project just lots of little fires.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

it'll probably be closed off by the time I get into the office tomorrow... It's time to escape the office for the evening


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

I prefer jobs that way, easier to figure out the time card stuff


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

multiple jobs with fires is just a PITA


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

only 118 more til 3000, maybe by the end of may...


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

A few more random posts, then I'm done being in town for the day


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

you can get there easily by spamming this thread to a close, then head over to the new 10k


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm gonna get outta here, head home &amp; fire up the BBQ and grill some burgers at +33*


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

that is true about multiple projects with multiple fires. I've had those for the past few weeks. those projects have just gone on hiatus for a while.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

Evening ya'll


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2013)

have a nice dinner!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

Dinner was good. Turkey burger patties on the grill and sweet potato fries.

The only downside was the 1/8" of snow that has built up. Just a dusting, but the delay of spring is really hampering my wrenching time.

I gotta build a workshop one of these years


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 30, 2013)

welcome to tuesday morning


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 30, 2013)

good morning...happy tuesday


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 30, 2013)

honey bunches of oats for breakfast!!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 30, 2013)

That's what I had too...mine had almonds


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 30, 2013)

Drinking coffee while posting... Judo, are you going to make this weird?


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

Morning post. Up early and looking at an inch of new snow with more fallin.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 30, 2013)

why would I make this weird...


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2013)

Is it lunchtime yet? I need to GTFO of this cube.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 30, 2013)

Someone has a case of the Tuesdays?


----------



## pbrme (Apr 30, 2013)

going for the setup


----------



## pbrme (Apr 30, 2013)

littering and... littering aaaannd.... littering aaaand....


----------



## pbrme (Apr 30, 2013)

^Supertroopers fail


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2013)

pbrme said:


> littering and... littering aaaannd.... littering aaaand....




Smoking the reefer!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 30, 2013)

Dance Damn it...


----------



## pbrme (Apr 30, 2013)

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 30, 2013)

pbrme said:


> Attached Thumbnails


??


----------



## pbrme (Apr 30, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> > Attached Thumbnails
> ...


gotcha spam


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 30, 2013)

lol...who spams anymore?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 30, 2013)

that's soo 2012


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

it's 2013, time for one final spam run


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

this thread shoulda died after the last test session, but no one finished it off


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

hell, might as well finish this one off before getting to real work


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

SPAM


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 30, 2013)

lol...it never goes bad, that why spam is the perfect food for the appocolipse


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2013)

haha what do you mean...this isn't work


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

Hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

no, work at the office when the boss shows up


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

BACON


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

_copy - paste - post_


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2013)

extra crispy please


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

around 25 posts and this thread can be finished!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

crispy bacon on order!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

Order up!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2013)

so?!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

pancakes


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

spamming is more fun that actual work anyway


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

waffles


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

current thread stats to follow shortly


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2013)

belgium


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

blybrook PE 355

pbrme 172

Dexman PE 98

Lumber Jim 74

envirotex 70

Judowolf PE 41

knight1fox3 33

Supe 30

YMZ PE 28

TESTY 22

ngnrd - PE 10

Flyer_PE 7

snickerd3 7

wilheldp_PE 7

csb 6

cement 4

cdcengineer 3

Ble_PE 3

Dark Knight 3

Snarf 2

Capt Worley PE 2

maryannette 1

engineergurl 1

Krakosky 1

guitarjamman 1

roadwreck 1


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

waffle iron


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

pancake press


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

cast iron pans


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

weapons of kitchen distruction


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

last forever


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

11 posts to kill this thread


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

or not


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

time to finish it off


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

nearing the end


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

almost there


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

gotta kill the spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

just a few posts to go


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

copy - paste - post


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

smells like


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

BACON!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2013)

It's done man...dex can lock it now?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 30, 2013)

game over...how sad!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

Theres another thread to spam it up in


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok, we're done here.


----------

